# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Anfänger sucht Downhillbike bis 1000€ gebraucht

## Christian1983

Hallo Leute

Suche gutes Downhillbike bis 1000€
Wir sind eine Gruppe die am Asphalt hinnauf und Querfeldein im Wald und Abhänge wieder runter fährt.
Werde sicher in Zukunft auch Downhill Strecken anvisieren.
Habe leider keine Ahnung von bikes da ich mein Audauersport bis jetzt mit Laufen gemacht habe.
Musste jetzt wegen Knieprobleme auf Fahrrad umsteigen.

Wir fahren 3 mal die Woche a 2 Stunden.
Ich bin 172cm Groß und habe 68kg 

Vielen Dank für Infos.

PS: Ich habe gehört das man am beste die Einzelteile kauft und es dann selber zusammenstellt.
Aber ich glauche das wäre besser wenn man sich mal auskennt.
Oder gibt es Marken bei dennen man nichts falsch machen kann ?

----------


## Freeride Downhill

um auf asphalt hoch und querfeldein runter zu fahren sind fullys wie all mountain, enduro oder freeride gut
es kommt dann darauf an wie viel du hoch fährst oder wie schwer die trails sind die du runter fährst
wenn du richtig auf ausdauer zielend fährst sind all muntains gut aber wenn du wie du sagtest auch mal downhill fahren willst oder in den bikepark fährst ist das freeride bike das richtige. ansonsten kannst du auch wenn du 1 mal im jahr oder so im bikepark fährst ein dh leihen
ob so oder so wirst mit 1000€ nicht weit kommenst außer du nimmst ein gebrauchtes und ein bike selbst bauen ist erstens noch teurer und man braucht viel viel ahnung welche teile wofür und wohin bauen

 :Smile:  ich hoffe das bringt dich weiter

----------


## Christian1983

HalloDanke für dein AntwortIch habe oben e geschrieben das es gebraucht sein soll.Ich denke das es ein All Mountain oder Enduro sein soll weil ein Freeride für das hinnauf fahren ja nichs o toll ist oder ?Wenn einer eines verkauft für meinen Preis dann bitte melden.Danke

----------


## Freeride Downhill

mit einem freerider kannst du bergauf fahren ist aber schwerer als mit den anderen beiden.  das ist aber auch vom modell abhängig manche können es besser als andere

----------


## Gonzo0815

Also AM hätte ich gerade im Angebot  :Wink: 
https://www.downhill-board.com/74491...-xc-08-dh.html

Gruß

----------


## Christian1983

Danke GonzoIch werd mir dein Bike im Auge behalten.Werde aber noch ein bischen suchen.Danke

----------


## Gonzo0815

Sicher  :Wink: 
Wenn du es ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehst, gib per PN bescheid. Lässt sich sicher noch was machen!

----------


## Dragon1810

Ich habe eins aber kostet 1200 wen du Interesse hast lasse mich wissen ist ein gabel tran die alleine 800 kostet

----------

